# beam benders



## motaman (Mar 25, 2007)

does anyone bother, if so what and where do i get them for my 2003 584. i have tried various but they do not fit ideally or do the job properly. i cannot see how it can be done properly with recessed glss units
gary


----------



## Dick1234 (Jun 15, 2008)

Gaffa Tape, costs nothing and works. Don't be fooled by the need for anything else as long as you are not blinding the on coming cars. 

By the way how many cars from the EU (left hookers) do you see with beam benders in this country? 

Not PC but prob right.


----------



## tony5677 (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi spent a month driving in france,germany and spain,in a 20032 Hymer 640, no beam benders, just set the lights to there lowest setting, didnt have any problems. best of luck


----------



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

I stuck some black PVC tape on last year but now have one cracked lens (2002 B574). I wonder if differential heating (or cooling) of the glass has caused this crack?


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

It is the Law and also consideration for other drivers. End of story, no ifs and buts


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Grath said:


> It is the Law and also consideration for other drivers. End of story, no ifs and buts


If its the 'Law' why don't those cars/vans/lorries from europe have beam benders to comply with driving on our side of the road ?


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

It is the law in France and I would imagine that any left hooker vehicle used on the UK roads would fail any roadside check.
It comes down to enforcement.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Benders*



Grath said:


> It is the law in France and I would imagine that any left hooker vehicle used on the UK roads would fail any roadside check.
> It comes down to enforcement.


Hello,

Mae your own, the pre-cut ones are a rip-off. Yes you may be able to lower the angle of beam as mentioned above. However, they will always be biased to the wrong side of the road, nearside for UK. When on the continent without benders you lights will be too bright for cars coming in the opposite direction, regardless off how low they are set. Just look at all those trucks and foreign cars coming into the UK as you drive towards Dover or the tunnel, never seen any of them use beam benders doubt thy are even available!.

As for roadside checks, I have been stopped several times, routine or otherwise without beam benders and never had the lak of them questioned.

Trev.


----------



## Rockerboots (Jun 15, 2008)

My left hand drive Hymer camp went straight thro` its M.O.T. yesterday.

It was imported from Germany this time last year, no beam benders fitted & normally if you dazzle another road user at night you`ill soon know about it.

:?


----------



## bill (May 10, 2005)

I have recently had this out with the manufactures of the 'benders' EuroLite Regarding my new Citroen Berlingo II 2008 on. 

Eurolite did not mention in their instruction leaflet this particular vehicle so I phoned them about the positioning and possible damage to polycarbonate lights. They were very helpful in giving me the position to use shown in their leaflet and they even superimposed the position on a couple of digital pictures I sent them of my headlights.

Regarding the adhesive the instructions explain that the headlights should be switched on for a while before fitting and removing to warm them. Also that care should be taken to peel the adhesive film off. Any residue can be removed with neat screen wash or washing up licquid.

At the same time as making this enquiry I contacted Citroen UK about the positioning. They stated that it was not required for my vehicle because the headlights were set for Europe wide use, ie straight forward. I checked this the other night and found this not to be the case, the lights were bias to the left as I expected. Oh, and when Citroen sent me an email to confirm what they'd said as I requested, the answer was not a definate as it had been on the phone. They clouded the issue with things like, it is the drivers responsibility not to blind incomming cars, it is suggested that you have your headlight adjustment checked before travelling and other things. 

Armed with all this info I can now make my decision and for me that is, I'll fit the 'benders' (which, by the way, are a shed load cheaper on ebay from "adrian something or other" than from local sellers). This is so that if the French Police stop me they can see I've made the effort. Also, not speaking the lingo, I would have difficulty explaining that Citroen Uk had said they were not required. If I find I'm still blinding people I'll have to lower the lights as suggested.

Another long one from me, sorry, but all this was a great help to me in making my choice. As for the motorhome I use the protectors with the supplied benders.

Regards

bill


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Xenon*

If anyone reading this post has a car, posh motorhome or similar vehicle equiped with OEM Xenon headlamps, many have a switch over system to the rear of each headlamp unit for LH/RH driving. Thus you will not require Beam Benders. In any event, some Xenons get so hot the adhesive will melt and the bender will fall off!.

Trev


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Just for further interest, this applies definitely to the Fiat/Peugeot X250, and probably most others, but I'm not sure.

If you get a set of headlamp protectors from >> Climair << they come with two sets of masks and the position is clearly marked . . . . and is nowhere near where you would expect it to be!!! 8O 8O

Climair do them for not much more than half the price from Fiat, and they are obviously the same item as "Fiat" is clearly marked in the corner. (And they are TUV approved - if that matters for such an item?)

I got mine because I believe replacement headlamp units are about £350 - EACH. The anti-dazzle masks are a handy extra.

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*European headlights*

I read on a forum elsewhere recently that Eurpean headlights dip down and not to one side. The MoT says your lights mustn't dip to the right - straight ahead is fine.

However, tried my LHD Chausson with its original lights before its MoT and sure enough, up and down. Nevertheless, the MoT guy wanted them to dip to the left and stuck beam benders (supplied by me, bought in France) on the lens for me. I'll leave them there till we're heading South again. And re-fit the UK headlights when I get back.

Whilst that explains why Europeans can drive on our roads without beam benders, I would still like to know why they can drive here with speedos calibrated only in Kilometres which would be illegal for me - I'm just a UK tax payer........

Ray


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

motaman said:


> does anyone bother, if so what and where do i get them for my 2003 584. i have tried various but they do not fit ideally or do the job properly. i cannot see how it can be done properly with recessed glss units
> gary


If we are talking about an A class Hymer here with the small circular glass 'hella' headlights then theres no need to fit adapters.
You can change the beam from rhd to lhd by undoing the 3 screws at the rear of each headlight and rotating it. The trouble is with hymers you have to be a contortionist to get at the 3 screws, its a right pig of a job. Do a search in the Hymer forum, its well documented.

Pete


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Dick1234 said:


> By the way how many cars from the EU (left hookers) do you see with beam benders in this country?


Given that I regularly check them, most.



Dick1234 said:


> Not PC but prob right.


Neither. Ill-informed, leaning right.

IMHO.

Dougie.


----------



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

*beam benders!!!!!!!!!!11 help,*

can i just say hi , and try this if you have not already,

left hand drive which vehicles , if you want to check out the full glass numbers on headlamp , it will say whether they are left hand glass or right , most headlamps the glass can be changed from left to right , just go to an auto electrical shop tell him what the prob is and ask for left.right hand glass for your vehicle, you do not have to go and get your beams set after this as they already are set , from before , when you change glass you are just shifting the beam left or right , did it to our hymer , keep the old glass dont throw away , you can use these again when ylou go europe vice /versa /

denton.


----------



## 89862 (May 1, 2005)

[Whilst that explains why Europeans can drive on our roads without beam benders, I would still like to know why they can drive here with speedos calibrated only in Kilometres which would be illegal for me - I'm just a UK tax payer........ ]

Probably for the same reason you can drive in Europe with a speedometer calibrated in miles per hour? Last time I checked, most Europeans had to pay taxes as well. . . .


----------



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

*they do drive with mph!!!!*

my son is in the armed force,s

stationed in germany , just out of iraq,,,,so he has a german car as he is stationed their , he drive,s down to calais in km,s and then switchs his speedo over to mph, perhaps the germans or europeans are ahead of us again , as usual, 
denton. :idea:


----------

